# Dogs on green river sections a b c ?



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Green river section a b c , Can I bring the mutts????


----------



## leo_amore (May 30, 2006)

We always have...if you camp on one of the fisherman hiking paths, keep an eye on them as as the fisherman hike through. We had one guy whip our friendly old Labrador with his rod just for walking up, tail wagging, trying to hello. The dude must have had some bad experiences before that but we made sure all our dogs were in camp after that if we saw hikers coming through.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

leo_amore said:


> We always have...if you camp on one of the fisherman hiking paths, keep an eye on them as as the fisherman hike through. We had one guy whip our friendly old Labrador with his rod just for walking up, tail wagging, trying to hello. The dude must have had some bad experiences before that but we made sure all our dogs were in camp after that if we saw hikers coming through.



Did you beat the fisherman? I'm pretty sure i would have given him a black eye for that. Old labs are hands down friendliest dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## doughboy (Mar 23, 2009)

So many people with out control of their hounds make it tough on those who have well behaved dogs. So many times I have been in camp with someone's dog begging for food.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Crappy dog owners = crappy dogs. I too have had that experience. My pooches are in my control. If there is something that may distract them, I tie them up. Dogs owners need to pay attention to changing conditions. If a group of people show up with dogs, then your dog will get curious. 

If however somebody wacks my dog and my dog didn't do anything, I will wack them back. 

Another thing dog owner needs to avoid is bringing too many dogs. A river group is great with one or two, but three or more seem to be too hard to contain. I feel the same way about people.


----------

